

Opensource linear algebra text book. - socratees
http://linear.ups.edu/download/fcla-electric-2.12.pdf

======
pasbesoin
Link to overview, for those who prefer to know what it is without/before
bumping up against a PDF.

<http://linear.ups.edu/>

